# California accessibility



## Codegeek (Dec 16, 2011)

I need some help finding some requirements for accessibility in California.  We've received a plan review comment back on several projects specific to the reach ranges for either a forward or side approach of having a maximum reach of 40 inches.

I've searched all through the accessibility code and cannot find this dimension.  Our projects are indicating compliance with the side reach as well as for forward reach based on the information in our copy of the CBC as well as what's on the website for the CBC, specific to accessibility.

Can someone help me out here?

Thanks.


----------



## Codegeek (Dec 16, 2011)

After some investigating, it appears they are applying the provisions in 1115B.8.3 for towel dispensers.  Can someone shed some insight as to why this would apply rather than the reach ranges specified in 1118B?  Thanks.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 16, 2011)

Under the housing section

1127A.S Toilet room flxtures and accessories.

1127A.S.1 Towel, sanitary napkins, waste receptacles.

Where towel, sanitary napkins, waste receptacles and other

similar dispensing and disposal fixtures are provided, at

least one of each type shall be located with all operable

parts, including coin slots, within *40 inches* from

the finished floor. Controls and operating mechanisms shall

comply with Section 1127A.9.6.4.

Also the figures show *40 inches*


----------



## Codegeek (Dec 16, 2011)

It's for a retail store, so the housing section wouldn't apply.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## Codegeek (Dec 16, 2011)

Well, that's what I thought too, but the code comment is coming back saying it cannot be higher than 40 inches.  Can you shed some insight?


----------



## mark handler (Dec 16, 2011)

The reach is less than 40" based on the figure above


----------



## Codegeek (Dec 16, 2011)

There is no obstruction in the situation in question, which is why I don't understand the 40 inch requirement.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 16, 2011)

Codegeek said:
			
		

> There is no obstruction in the situation in question, which is why I don't understand the 40 inch requirement.


The reach is 48 inches minus the width of half the person in chair. See the first figure, 40 inches is generous


----------



## Codegeek (Dec 16, 2011)

There is no X so I don't understand what Z would be.  Even in your illustration it shows 44 to be the maximum, not 40.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Dec 16, 2011)

mark handler said:
			
		

> The reach is 48 inches minus the width of half the person in chair. See the first figure, 40 inches is generous


Count me confused too, i guess.  The diagram says it all.  On a forward reach, without an obstruction, the maximum reach height is 48 inches.  X & Z do not factor in, X is zero inches, and Z is greater than X, but then again they are only applicable variables when reaching over an obstruction as the diagram shows.  In codegeek's example, and based on the diagram, 48 inches is the maximum height and 15 inches is the minimum.  Codegeek's next step is to contact the reviewer making the more restrictive comment, and request, an appointment, or at least a citation of the applicable code section and the "why."

Good luck.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 16, 2011)

Codegeek said:
			
		

> There is no X so I don't understand what Z would be.  Even in your illustration it shows 44 to be the maximum, not 40.


Ask him for a code section


----------



## Codegeek (Dec 16, 2011)

Codegeek said:
			
		

> After some investigating, it appears they are applying the provisions in 1115B.8.3 for towel dispensers.  Can someone shed some insight as to why this would apply rather than the reach ranges specified in 1118B?  Thanks.


This is my point, the section they reference conflicts with the reach ranges in 1118B.  I'm trying to understand and even Mark appears to be confused as well as the first place I looked was the diagram he posted.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 16, 2011)

Codegeek said:
			
		

> This is my point, the section they reference conflicts with the reach ranges in 1118B.  I'm trying to understand and even Mark appears to be confused as well as the first place I looked was the diagram he posted.


No I am not confused, we do not have all the information. It tricles out....It took four posts to find out it is related to retail,,,,


----------



## Codegeek (Dec 16, 2011)

Sorry, I have all of the facts now.  There is a soap dispenser mounted on the mirror which is located above the sink.  The bottom of the mirror is within the range required.  The sink is 21 inches in depth, so according to Mark's illustration, the maximum reach range would be 44 inches.

However, the code section they are referencing in the plan review comment refers to 1118B which deals with reach ranges.  The plan review comment is not refering to Section 1115.B.8.3 which appears to be the more appropriate response.  I'm just trying to understand why 1118B allows for the 44 inches yet 1115B says otherwise.  We'd like to resolve this so it can be addressed on not only this project but future projects as well.

Thanks.


----------



## Codegeek (Dec 16, 2011)

mark handler said:
			
		

> No I am not confused, we do not have all the information. It tricles out....It took four posts to find out it is related to retail,,,,


You assumed it was housing; it could have been an assembly occupancy or a hospital as well.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 16, 2011)

Codegeek said:
			
		

> You assumed it was housing; it could have been an assembly occupancy or a hospital as well.


I did not Assume anything I gave you the First Reference in the CBC that related to 40 inches.


----------



## Codegeek (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm just trying to understand why 1118B says the reach range is as what you posted while 1115B says otherwise.  I thought you'd be the best resource to ask.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Dec 16, 2011)

Codegeek said:
			
		

> Sorry, I have all of the facts now.  There is a soap dispenser mounted on the mirror which is located above the sink.  The bottom of the mirror is within the range required.  The sink is 21 inches in depth, so according to Mark's illustration, the maximum reach range would be 44 inches.  Thanks.


I am working from outside the California codes, but perhaps there is some overlap that might be helpful.  I too assumed incorrectly and thought we were discussing the reach range to a towel dispenser with no obstructions.  I now know we are discussing a reach range for a soap dispenser over an obstruction which in older codes is regulated (ANSI A117.1 2003 - Table 606.7) to have a maximum enhanced reach depth/range.  This table and the referenced sections would limit a maximum reach height to 40 inches if the maximum reach depth was 6 inches.  The 2004 & 2010 ADA standards have removed these sections.

additional reference:  The 2004 & 2010 reference to similar diagrams as Mark has provided.  His diagram and code references are a great resource in this case, and as we both suggested, you should pursue clarification from the plans examiner.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 16, 2011)

Codegeek said:
			
		

> I'm just trying to understand why 1118B says the reach range is as what you posted while 1115B says otherwise.  I thought you'd be the best resource to ask.


2010 CALIFORNIA BUILDING CODE

1118B.5 Forward reach. lfthe clear floor space allows only forward approach to an object, the maximum high forward reach allowed shall be 48 inches [see Figure 11 B-5C (a)]. The minimum low forward reach is 15 inches. If the high forward reach is over an obstruction, reach and clearances shall be as shown in Figure 11B-5C(b).

1118B.6 Side reach. If the clear floor space allows parallel approach by a person in a wheelchair, the maximum high side reach allowed shall be 54 inches and the low side reach shall be no less than 9 inches above the floor [see Figure 11B-5D(a) and (b)]. If the side reach is over an obstruction, the reach and clearances shall be as shown in Figure 11B-5D©.


----------



## Codegeek (Dec 16, 2011)

I'll ask the plans examiner.  Thanks for the feedback.  My apologies for the confusion; I appreciate your patience.   I was getting mis-information from the person questioning the comment.


----------

